# [solved] Can't start X using fglrx (ati-drivers-8.542)

## jw5801

X attempts to set the Display depth to 8 and then aborts, claiming "Given depth (8) is not supported by fglrx driver". This occurs regardless of whether or not I have the depth manually set in Xorg.conf. I attempted to comment out just the Display subsection with the depth at 8, as well as commenting out all the Display subsections. Both scenarios failed with the same output, so I'm at somewhat of a loss.

My video card is an Xpress 200M which I get warnings from X about all the time, but I'm reasonably confident is supported by fglrx.

My xorg.conf:

*snip*

The parts of my Xorg.log pertaining to fglrx:

*snip*

EDIT: See new post for most recent information.Last edited by jw5801 on Sat Jan 10, 2009 4:02 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, I see that you have something wrong inside your /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# lspci

# equery list ati-drivers

# equery list xf86-video-ati 

```

There is 2 drivers for and ATI, the opensource driver radeon(xf86-video-ati) and the proprio driver (ati-drivers).

For what I see, you use the opensource driver because of this line :

```

Identifier  "Card0" 

   Driver      "radeon" 

   VendorName  "All" 

   BoardName   "All" 

   BusID       "PCI:1:5:0" 

```

If you want to use the proprio driver, maybe you should try that :

```

# cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /root/xorg.conf.bak

# aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

And then post this :

```

# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

#

----------

## jw5801

Haha, whoops! I'd already switched back to `radeon' so I could restart X, must have posted my xorg.conf from then, rather than post the backed up one. My apologies, the log is the correct one, however (note the errors).

xorg.conf

*snip* -- See new post.

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.6.1 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.26-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r4-x86_64-AMD_Turion-tm-_64_X2_Mobile_Technology_TL-50-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 16 Dec 2008 09:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ABI="amd64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant-core"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

ASFLAGS_x86="--32"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CDEFINE_amd64="__x86_64__"

CDEFINE_x86="__i386__"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O3 -pipe"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLASSPATH="."

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

COLON_SEPARATED="XDG_DATA_DIRS"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O3 -pipe"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-zSmBcQWxl5,guid=c17276910cf5d39948a0a8744947982f"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DESKTOP_SESSION="xfce"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

FEATURES="ccache collision-protect distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GDMSESSION="xfce"

GDM_XSERVER_LOCATION="local"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/Gentoo ftp://ftp.swin.edu.au/gentoo http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

GUILE_LOAD_PATH="/usr/share/guile/1.8"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info:/usr/share/info/emacs-22"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KDEDIRS="/usr:/usr/local:/usr/kde/3.5"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="en_AU"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_COLLATE="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LDPATH="/usr/local/lib:/usr/lib32/opengl/ati/lib:/usr/lib64/opengl/ati/lib:/lib:/usr/lib:/lib64:/usr/lib64:/usr/local/lib64:/lib32:/usr/lib32:/usr/local/lib32:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/32:/usr/lib64/nspr:/usr/lib64/nss:/usr/lib/qt4:/usr/lib64/qt4:/usr/lib32/qt4:/usr/kde/3.5/lib:/usr/kde/3.5/lib64:/usr/kde/3.5/lib32:/usr/qt/3/lib:/usr/qt/3/lib64:/usr/qt/3/lib32:/opt/firefox:/usr/games/lib:/usr/games/lib64:/usr/games/lib32:/opt/flash-libcompat:/usr/lib32/libstdc++-v3/"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH="/usr/lib64/dri:/usr/lib32/dri"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="no=00:fi=00:di=01;34:ln=01;36:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.svgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/kde/3.5/share/man:/usr/qt/3/doc/man"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage)"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

NOCOLOR="true"

OPENGL_PROFILE="ati"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PKG_CONFIG_PATH="/usr/qt/3/lib64/pkgconfig"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc s390 amd64 x86 ppc64 x86-fbsd m68k arm sparc sh mips ia64 alpha hppa sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_COUNTER_HASH="a7e487b2820f4a53ec2b56a8a16656e7"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

PRELINK_PATH=""

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/lib/modules:/usr/lib64/locale:/usr/lib64/wine:/usr/lib64/valgrind:*.la:*.png:*.py:*.pl:*.pm:*.sh:*.xml:*.xslt:*.a:*.js:/opt"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/home/jw"

PYTHONDOCS="/usr/share/doc/python-docs-2.5.1/html/lib"

QMAKESPEC="linux-g++"

QTDIR="/usr/qt/3"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/Andornor:/tmp/.ICE-unix/31955"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="3"

SSH_AGENT_PID="31945"

SSH_AUTH_SOCK="/tmp/ssh-ibhQt31925/agent.31925"

STAGE1_USE="multilib nptl nptlonly unicode"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.au.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 apm bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib cups dbus dell doc dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glitz gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg lame laptop latex ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpd mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds python qt3support quicktime readline reflection reiserfs samba sdl session smp spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis xml xorg xulrunner xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon vesa"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USERNAME="jw"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon vesa"

WINDOWID="52428834"

WINDOWPATH="7"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauthrM5Rci"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share:/usr/kde/3.5/share:/usr/local/share"

XTERM_LOCALE="en_AU"

XTERM_SHELL="/bin/bash"

XTERM_VERSION="XTerm(237)"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"
```

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge (rev 10)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:12.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI0)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI1)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI2)

00:13.3 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI3)

00:13.4 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI4)

00:13.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB Controller (EHCI)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 SMBus (rev 13)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 IDE

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Azalia

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS485 [Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP]

05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

08:01.0 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

08:01.1 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Device 0843 (rev 01)
```

equery:

```
Andornor jw # equery list ati-drivers

[ Searching for package 'ati-drivers' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542 (0)

Andornor jw # equery list xf86-video-ati 

[ Searching for package 'xf86-video-ati' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.9.0 (0)
```

I'm currently using the radeon driver from xf86-video-ati, but I'm attempting to switch to fglrx as I have noticed most 3D apps simply fail to run, so I thought it might be worth a try.

----------

## jw5801

As a new attempt I've tried with a fairly bare-bones xorg.conf, as shown below. The same errors can be seen in Xorg.log, also shown below. Has anyone encountered this error before, or have any idea what might be causing it and how to get fglrx working?

xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.Org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "AlwaysCore"

   InputDevice    "Synaptics" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/util"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

EndSection

Section "Module"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "CoreKeyboard"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

   Option       "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

   Option       "XkbLayout" ""

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "evdev"

   Option       "Name" "Logitech USB Receiver"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Synaptics"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option       "Protocol" "event"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/platform-i8042-serio-1-event-mouse"

   Option       "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option       "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option       "TopEdge" "1900"

   Option       "BottomEdge" "4000"

   Option       "FingerLow" "25"

   Option       "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option       "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option       "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option       "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option       "MinSpeed" "0.10"

   Option       "MaxSpeed" "0.20"

   Option       "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

   Option       "SHMConfig" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   VendorName  "All"

   BoardName   "All"

   BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

EndSection
```

```
X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux Andornor 2.6.26-gentoo-r4 #2 SMP PREEMPT Thu Dec 11 21:32:06 EST 2008 x86_64

Build Date: 16 December 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Dec 20 17:45:26 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.Org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Synaptics"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

(WW) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the default mouse configuration.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/util".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/util").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/encodings".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/encodings").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/default".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/default").

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc,

   /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x7de7a0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1002,5950 card 1028,01f5 rev 10 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1002,5a3f card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 1002,5a37 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 1002,5a38 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 1002,4380 card 1028,01f5 rev 00 class 01,06,01 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:13:0: chip 1002,4387 card 1028,01f5 rev 00 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:13:1: chip 1002,4388 card 1028,01f5 rev 00 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:13:2: chip 1002,4389 card 1028,01f5 rev 00 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:13:3: chip 1002,438a card 1028,01f5 rev 00 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:13:4: chip 1002,438b card 1028,01f5 rev 00 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:13:5: chip 1002,4386 card 1028,01f5 rev 00 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:0: chip 1002,4385 card 1028,01f5 rev 13 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:14:1: chip 1002,438c card 1028,01f5 rev 00 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:2: chip 1002,4383 card 1028,01f5 rev 00 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:3: chip 1002,438d card 1028,01f5 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:14:4: chip 1002,4384 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:05:0: chip 1002,5975 card 1028,01f5 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:00:0: chip 14e4,4311 card 1028,0007 rev 01 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 08:00:0: chip 14e4,170c card 1028,01f5 rev 02 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 08:01:0: chip 1180,0822 card 1028,01f5 rev 19 class 08,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 08:01:1: chip 1180,0843 card 1028,01f5 rev 01 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,8), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0100000 - 0xc01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:5:0), (0,2,4), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:6:0), (0,5,7), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0200000 - 0xc02fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:20:3), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 8: bridge is at (0:20:4), (0,8,10), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 8 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0300000 - 0xc03fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:5:0) ATI Technologies Inc RS485 [Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc8000000/27, 0xc0100000/16, I/O @ 0x9000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0302c00 - 0xc0302cff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xc0302800 - 0xc03028ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xc0300000 - 0xc0301fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xc0200000 - 0xc0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xc0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfed00000 - 0xfed003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xc0004400 - 0xc00044ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xc0009000 - 0xc0009fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xc0008000 - 0xc0008fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xc0007000 - 0xc0007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xc0006000 - 0xc0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xc0005000 - 0xc0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xc0004000 - 0xc00043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x00008420 - 0x0000842f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00008410 - 0x0000841f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00008450 - 0x00008453 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00008430 - 0x00008437 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00008454 - 0x00008457 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00008438 - 0x0000843f (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0302c00 - 0xc0302cff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xc0302800 - 0xc03028ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xc0300000 - 0xc0301fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xc0200000 - 0xc0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xc0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfed00000 - 0xfed003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xc0004400 - 0xc00044ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xc0009000 - 0xc0009fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xc0008000 - 0xc0008fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xc0007000 - 0xc0007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xc0006000 - 0xc0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xc0005000 - 0xc0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xc0004000 - 0xc00043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x00008420 - 0x0000842f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00008410 - 0x0000841f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00008450 - 0x00008453 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00008430 - 0x00008437 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00008454 - 0x00008457 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00008438 - 0x0000843f (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xc0302c00 - 0xc0302cff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xc0302800 - 0xc03028ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xc0300000 - 0xc0301fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xc0200000 - 0xc0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xc0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfed00000 - 0xfed003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xc0004400 - 0xc00044ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xc0009000 - 0xc0009fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xc0008000 - 0xc0008fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xc0007000 - 0xc0007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xc0006000 - 0xc0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xc0005000 - 0xc0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xc0004000 - 0xc00043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00008420 - 0x0000842f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00008410 - 0x0000841f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00008450 - 0x00008453 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00008430 - 0x00008437 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00008454 - 0x00008457 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00008438 - 0x0000843f (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.54.3

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:05:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.54.3

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: UNSUPPORTED-8.542                    

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Oct  3 2008 17:42:58

(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x5975) found

(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

(II) AMD Video driver is signed

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xc0302c00 - 0xc0302cff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xc0302800 - 0xc03028ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xc0300000 - 0xc0301fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xc0200000 - 0xc0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xc0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfed00000 - 0xfed003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xc0004400 - 0xc00044ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xc0009000 - 0xc0009fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xc0008000 - 0xc0008fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xc0007000 - 0xc0007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xc0006000 - 0xc0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xc0005000 - 0xc0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xc0004000 - 0xc00043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00008420 - 0x0000842f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00008410 - 0x0000841f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00008450 - 0x00008453 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00008430 - 0x00008437 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00008454 - 0x00008457 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00008438 - 0x0000843f (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x805810

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xc0302c00 - 0xc0302cff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xc0302800 - 0xc03028ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xc0300000 - 0xc0301fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xc0200000 - 0xc0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xc0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfed00000 - 0xfed003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xc0004400 - 0xc00044ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xc0009000 - 0xc0009fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xc0008000 - 0xc0008fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xc0007000 - 0xc0007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xc0006000 - 0xc0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xc0005000 - 0xc0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xc0004000 - 0xc00043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00008420 - 0x0000842f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00008410 - 0x0000841f (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00008450 - 0x00008453 (0x4) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00008430 - 0x00008437 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00008454 - 0x00008457 (0x4) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00008438 - 0x0000843f (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [36] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [37] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0

(II) fglrx(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Screen0" for depth/fbbpp 8/8

(EE) fglrx(0): Given depth (8) is not supported by fglrx driver

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInitVisual failed

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInit failed

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === end

SetVBEMode failed

(II) UnloadModule: "fglrx"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

----------

## jw5801

Bump?

Still attempting off and on to get this running. Haven't had any success as yet.

----------

## energyman76b

II) fglrx(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section 

    "Screen0" for depth/fbbpp 8/8 

 (EE) fglrx(0): Given depth ( :Cool:  is not supported by fglrx driver 

 (EE) fglrx(0): PreInitVisual failed 

 (EE) fglrx(0): PreInit failed 

 (II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === end 

try setting a depht in your screen section. Start with 24.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you try that :

```

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   VendorName  "All"

   BoardName   "All"

#   BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection 

```

----------

## jw5801

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> II) fglrx(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section 
> 
>     "Screen0" for depth/fbbpp 8/8 
> 
>  (EE) fglrx(0): Given depth ( is not supported by fglrx driver 
> ...

 

I've tried with 16, 24 and 32. It still insists on creating a "default Display subsection" to my detriment.

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, can you try that :
> 
> ```
> Section "Device"
> 
> ...

 

Still fails with the same error. It's basically the same Xorg.conf I'm using with the radeon driver, which seems to cope ok (other than the poor 3D performance).

Any more ideas? Or is there anymore debugging information I can produce?

----------

## energyman76b

 *jw5801 wrote:*   

>  *energyman76b wrote:*   II) fglrx(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section 
> 
>     "Screen0" for depth/fbbpp 8/8 
> 
>  (EE) fglrx(0): Given depth ( is not supported by fglrx driver 
> ...

 

what are you talking about?

you just open your xorg.conf and add a default depht. There is no 'it' that can 'insist' on creating a default display subsection.

But fwiw:

Section "ServerLayout"                    

        Identifier     "Layout0"          

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard" 

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"     

EndSection                                        

Section "Files"

EndSection     

Section "Module"

        Load  "evdev"

        Load  "v4l"  

EndSection           

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "CorePointer"

        Option      "Name" "Logitech, Inc. MX610 Laser Cordless Mouse"

        Option      "evBits" "+1-2"

        Option      "keyBits" "~272-287"

        Option      "relBits" "~0-2 ~6 ~8"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "evdev"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

make it look like this

----------

## jw5801

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

>  *jw5801 wrote:*    *energyman76b wrote:*   II) fglrx(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section 
> 
>     "Screen0" for depth/fbbpp 8/8 
> 
>  (EE) fglrx(0): Given depth ( is not supported by fglrx driver 
> ...

 

I was not aware I could specify a DefaultDepth as a separate entity from the Display subsection. I had my screen section as:

```
Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen0"

        Device          "Card0"

        Monitor         "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth 24

                Modes "1200x800"

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

and was experimenting with different values for depth within the SubSection.

I have now added a "DefaultDepth 24" line and all is happy. Why was X ignoring the Depth specified in the subsection and instead running with it's own default?

----------

## energyman76b

because you didn't tell it to use your depht as default.

don't worry too much - xorg loves to break over stupid nitpicking. Glad it worked out for you at the end.

----------

## jw5801

Haha, I have noticed. I figured it'd just be one line somewhere I'd need to add that I wasn't aware of. Thanks for the help!

----------

## energyman76b

you are welcome. 

Now that you have a working xorg.conf, put it somewhere save - as a backup just in case, or as an example for future editing (and not into /root! because a xorg.conf in /root overrides the one in /etc/X11).

It really helps to have some backup of this.

----------

## jw5801

I've got about half a dozen. Two which are my most recent working versions for radeon and fglrx.  :Smile: 

----------

